# Craigslist: "Lost Hedgehog"



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I just wanted to post this because I am completely baffled... Who would leave their hedgehog ALONE outside, even in a "Cage"?! ALSO, I know there are several other members on this forum from NJ, if you are anywhere near, keep an eye out please!

I hope they find him though. It's awful!

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/laf/1865660266.html


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Any chance it's a European? It looks big. I can't imagine one of ours surviving very long outside. Not that it makes it any better that they lost it... poor guy.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

That's not generally what a European hedgehog looks like I think. Plus the post is in NJ.

This is a European hedgehog:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... _europaeus).jpg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:European_hedgehog_(Erinaceus_europaeus).jpg&h=2304&w=3456&sz=3602&tbnid=X-zE5jAMoSALJM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3DEuropean%2BHEdgehog&hl=en&usg=__DlZNoIFyr_lXmoEv3lXCMsSUMpA=&sa=X&ei=9rFQTKTwN4T6lwfe0-i7CQ&ved=0CCIQ9QEwAg


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

LyzziFall said:


> That's not generally what a European hedgehog looks like I think. Plus the post is in NJ.
> 
> This is a European hedgehog:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... _europaeus).jpg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:European_hedgehog_(Erinaceus_europaeus).jpg&h=2304&w=3456&sz=3602&tbnid=X-zE5jAMoSALJM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3DEuropean%2BHEdgehog&hl=en&usg=__DlZNoIFyr_lXmoEv3lXCMsSUMpA=&sa=X&ei=9rFQTKTwN4T6lwfe0-i7CQ&ved=0CCIQ9QEwAg


Ah, okay, I think I've only seen them as illustrations in kid's books.  Those people are ridiculous, then. I really wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt. Someone should try and educate them...
Edit: NOW I get it. I thought they had the poor thing LIVING outside, that's why I couldn't imagine it could be one of ours... well, it's still bad and they're still not very good owners if they left him unattended.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely not a European hedgehog. I can't believe they let him out to "hunt bugs" >_<


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not a European. I don't know what it's like in NJ, but I would imagine it's warm enough for it to survive. 

Poor thing, I hope they are searching round the clock before he gets too far from home.

There are alot of idiots around. A few years back, someone left their hedgehog outside in a cage during a rainstorm and the cage filled with water and the poor thing drowned. :evil:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks like an Algerian chocolate snowflake. Hope they find em soon!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> It's not a European. I don't know what it's like in NJ, but I would imagine it's warm enough for it to survive.
> 
> Poor thing, I hope they are searching round the clock before he gets too far from home.
> 
> There are alot of idiots around. A few years back, someone left their hedgehog outside in a cage during a rainstorm and the cage filled with water and the poor thing drowned. :evil:


Ah, okay, I have no idea what it's like in NJ. I WISH it was a European... I thought it just looked like a large hedgehog (or maybe it was just the camera angle) but I was really hoping it wasn't. I imagine a European would do a little better on it's own.

And that is a terrible, terrible story. I do not understand people. As uneducated as these owners sound, I can relate to the terror. Pepper got away from me once- though he was not left unattended- and it was one of the scariest few minutes I have ever experienced. I really hope he's found.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bummer.  Around here it would be a goner. We have dogs, foxes, raccoons, cats, and coyotes. Not to mention cars and cold winters. Ugh that is a bummer.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't even think I can express just how upsetting this is. I can't believe they would think it was ok to leave a hedgehog unintended. Hopefully they find him because otherwise there are dogs, feral cats, coyotes, birds of prey and foxes to deal with up there and depending on what part there may be black bears also. Very very bad news. If one was left down south I would be surprised if it was ever found with the gators and snapping turtles that wouldn't think twice of trying to eat one.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It's actually someone on this forum, I believe.

Someone just posted a comment on a breeder's advertisement for his/her available babies... saying his/her son lost their hedgehog recently.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Er...Shae, by 'lost,' I think they mean the hedgehog died.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

@[email protected]
why didn't I think of that... :lol:
It just sounded like the same person with the whole "4-H" deal and all that @[email protected]


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

I could never let my girl go outside, not even in a cage or pen. She runs too fast for me to catch her - I just wouldn't risk loosing her like that.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> It's actually someone on this forum, I believe.
> 
> Someone just posted a comment on a breeder's advertisement for his/her available babies... saying his/her son lost their hedgehog recently.


I think you are correct


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Shaelikestaquitos, how many people in NJ have a son in 4-H that just lost their hedgehog. Its a sad situation, and in the end a very harsh lesson for these people, don't leave your spikey friend unattended outside, cage or no cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wonder if they now do mean lost as in found it dead or if they have just given up looking for it? 

This is a 4H project, I certainly wouldn't be replacing it for the kid. Obviously he failed at that project and maybe they should re-think being in 4H or having an animal in their care.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I've contacted them about possibly meeting up to help them look for this poor hedgie since they're only about 30 minutes from me. Luckily I'm in a position where I can help so I'd rather do that than point a finger and blame. I can't believe it myself because I'd never let my babies outside unattended, but I also don't know anyone who's never made a mistake. I'm just going to try to think positive on this one. Anyone who's ever lost an animal can understand how helpless you feel.
The weather here right now is high in the 80's and 90's and low in the 60's and 70's. This is South Jersey so it's very rural which means tons of places a hedgie could hide~ also means lots of wildlife as well. I really hope this turns out well and that they are able to find him safe and sound.

~Melissa
::sending good vibes to this lost hedgehog!!::


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I do feel bad about how I originally wrote this thread.  I was copletely taken aback by the situation, I did also post that I was hoping that those in South Jersey (Unlike myself who is northern) Could maybe help find it.

I am hoping and praying for some good news.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww Lyzzi,
No worries at all! It's not everyday you see or hear of a missing hedgehog so I can understand your shock! lol
I'll let you know if I find out anything at all. 

~Melissa


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mel2626 said:


> I've contacted them about possibly meeting up to help them look for this poor hedgie since they're only about 30 minutes from me.




Melissa your awesome


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What bothers me about this is not so much that hedgie got loose. Yes, it was irresponsible to leave him outside unattended, but the day after they loose him they post wanting another to replace him. What message does this send to a child that something happens to one and the next day you can get another to replace it? 

Have they even found the poor lost one or did they search for a while and give up? It could be under a bush, leaves, shed or anywhere. Chances are good that unless some other animal got him, he is still alive somewhere.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, Larry! I've never been on a hedgie-hunt before! lol I'm thinking I could bring some fleece scraps with the smells of my hedgies on them and maybe some special food as well. We have a small humane trap (and a large one) at my Dad's house and I'm wondering whether or not that'd be a good idea to try. If we don't catch a hedgehog, we'll definitely trap something! lol

I agree, Nancy. That's honestly what bothered me the most as well. I hope to hear back from her soon to arrange something and avoid that aspect of things all together. Let's hope that the lesson is learned and more importantly is passed on to the 4-H children.

Does anyone have any suggestions to try?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

mel2626 said:


> Thanks, Larry! I've never been on a hedgie-hunt before! lol I'm thinking I could bring some fleece scraps with the smells of my hedgies on them and maybe some special food as well. We have a small humane trap (and a large one) at my Dad's house and I'm wondering whether or not that'd be a good idea to try. If we don't catch a hedgehog, we'll definitely trap something! lol
> 
> I agree, Nancy. That's honestly what bothered me the most as well. I hope to hear back from her soon to arrange something and avoid that aspect of things all together. Let's hope that the lesson is learned and more importantly is passed on to the 4-H children.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions to try?


I would look for places a hedgie would sleep, personally. When mine got loose (though I expect it's different as this one sounds like it's used to being outside, while Pepper had never been outside my apartment) he found a quiet place under a tree and snuggled down. I don't really have much advice, though... they aren't easy creatures to find, judging from how much trouble people have even finding them loose in their houses. I really, really hope you find him and good for you for trying to help.

And if the person who lost him is reading this- I know we've all sounded a little harsh, but we're just worried owners. We've all made mistakes and I know from experience how terrified you must have been to find that he was missing. Yes, it wasn't the best idea, but none of us are perfect. We all just want him to be found rather than blame. I'm sure you'll be more careful in the future as well. I really don't suggest getting a new one so soon, though... it does send a bit of a bad message.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing that might work although I'm not sure where to get one. There are infrared cameras that show heat sources. They are used by fire departments and also those energy efficiency checks use them to show where heat loss is in a house. No clue what they are called but if they are sensitive enough to show heat loss in a house, I'm sure they would probably detect a small animal. Just a thought.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree, a heat signature device might help, especially at night when the little guy might be running around. Also, I would suggest to look around the side of the house, after all it's a big building that has lots areas to hide in for a tiny hedgehog. Let us know how it goes or if they get back in touch with you! Good luck!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

This is devastating. I hope the poor little guy is found. I wish I could do more to help. =(


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Nancy said:


> One thing that might work although I'm not sure where to get one. There are infrared cameras that show heat sources.


A hand-held thermal imaging infrared camera would be a good idea. Your best bet is to put an ad out in south jersey craigslist > services offered > skilled trade services. People who offer inspection services, such as extermination or for mold, have IR cameras.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

OH-MY-GOSH. That is awful. I don't even know what to say. :?


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys!
I spoke with the owner and she ordered infrared binoculars but they won't arrive until next week. I'll mention to her about the inspection people having them~ great idea. They've been searching high and low and even brought along another hedgie (his brother) hoping he'd smell him. I'm thinking that the smell of a female should work better so I'm putting some things in Miss Muffet's cage tonight to pick up her scent. It's actually how we've been getting Dexter Nizzles to be friendlier and it works like a charm!! I'm going to get a few people together and head over there on Sunday so wish us luck!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck Mel, you are truly a wonderful person to try helping them find the hedgie


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Any word on the lost hedgie yet? Poor baby.


----------

